# To Coco



## Bangbang (Feb 17, 2007)

This is just a little note to a bunny that pastaway at work today, Her name was Coco, she was only a yearand 3 months old... a beautiful chocolate dwarf lop...
Her time was cut short, how it happened no one knows but she broke her back in 3 places... 
Her family will miss her dearly, so will her sister bunny but at least now she's no longer in pain.
Run free little bunny, you will be sorely missed...

Euthansias always upset me, Bunny euthanias REALLy upset me, but thisone was just so tragic... This poor family, they lost their Dad/Husbandlast week... and now this? It's just so unfair...
Poor darling, what a brave little girl she was, you can only take comfort in knowing that she is now no longer in pain.
My thoughts are with her poor family what a terrible time this must be for them...
:rainbow:urplepansy::rip::bigtears:


----------



## ZorTheMeatball (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh my lord.

So sad.





oh no..:rose:


----------



## Haley (Feb 23, 2007)

Aww Im so sorry for this poor little one. Atleast she went peacefully and will be free of pain. And it sounds likeshe had a family who really loved her, which is more than a lot ofbunnies get. 

Your job must be difficult when you have to witness things like this.Im sure its very rewarding to work with animals, but it does have itsdownsides. 

Poor Coco. Binky free little one.:rainbow:


----------



## Michaela (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh gosh, that poor poor family,I cannot imagine, losing to loved ones within such a short time period.:tears2:

Binky free at the bridge Coco:rabbithop:rainbow:


----------

